# [SOLVED]Latex inputenc error

## 148228

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich habe eine Datenbank, in der aus Text und Bildern ein PDF generiert wird. Ich habe nun diese DB umgezogen und bekomme nun immer folgenden Fehler wenn ich das PDF generieren will:

 *Quote:*   

> ! Package inputenc Error: Keyboard character used is undefined
> 
> (inputenc)                in inputencoding `latin1'.
> 
> See the inputenc package documentation for explanation.
> ...

 

Googlen bringt leider nichts mehr !!! Finde auch keine Lösung.

Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir helfen??

Danke im Vorraus ! Mfg - fuwangschuLast edited by 148228 on Wed Mar 05, 2008 3:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Eisbrecher

Hat sich die Zeichencodierung bei der Datenbank geändert? Ändere in der LaTeX-Präambel mal \usepackage[latin1]{inputenc} in \usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}. Vielleicht hilft das schon.

----------

## 148228

Hallo Eisbrecher,

danke für den Tipp!! Nun ... wo finde ich die Präambel?  :Sad: 

Mfg -- fuwangschu

----------

## musv

 *fuwangschu wrote:*   

> danke für den Tipp!! Nun ... wo finde ich die Präambel? 

 

Wirf mal einen Blick in die ersten Zeilen Deines mit Latex geschriebenen Dokuments. Da solltest du die genannte Zeile eigentlich finden.

----------

## schachti

Hmm? Du mußt doch irgendwo - aus irgend einem Skript heraus - latex aufrufen und die zu kompilierende Datei angeben. Und dann paßt  Du eben die zu kompilierende Datei entsprechend an...

----------

## 148228

Ah, ich habe mich ein wenig durchgelesen und es gefunden  :Smile: .

Aber nun ein weiterer Fehler:

 *Quote:*   

>  LaTeX Error: File `utf8.def' not found.
> 
> Type X to quit or  to proceed,
> 
> or enter new name. (Default extension: def)
> ...

 

Muss ich noch Pakete installieren oder die Datei irgendwo manuell per Hand anlegen?!

Mfg -- fuwangschu

----------

## Eisbrecher

Hm, ab jetzt rate ich ins Blaue. Probiere mal \usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc}

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

such mal das Paket utf8.def auf deinem PC

```
 $ slocate utf8.def
```

Eigentlich sollte dann

```
/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/utf8.def
```

bei einer Standardinstallation als Antwort kommen.

----------

## schachti

 *fuwangschu wrote:*   

> Muss ich noch Pakete installieren oder die Datei irgendwo manuell per Hand anlegen?!

 

Es scheint standardmäßig in app-text/tetex enthalten zu sein:

```
# equery belongs utf8.def

[ Searching for file(s) utf8.def in *... ]

app-text/tetex-3.0_p1-r6 (/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/utf8.def)
```

----------

## musv

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Es scheint standardmäßig in app-text/tetex enthalten zu sein:

 

Tetex wird seit 2005 (soweit ich irgendwo gelesen hab)  nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Das Nachfolgeprojekt heißt texlive.

----------

## schachti

Danke für den Hinweis - wie sieht's denn mit der Kompatibilität aus? Da bei mir bisher noch keinerlei Probleme mit tetex aufgetreten sind (und ich benutze es schon lange und sehr oft) wäre es wichtig, dass es zu 100% kompatibel ist.

----------

## 148228

Also vielen Dank für eure Tipps! Nur jeder führt zu einem neuen Fehler, nichts neues bei Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Jetzt bekomme ich nach dem emergen von texlive diese Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> ! LaTeX Error: File `german.sty' not found.
> 
> Type X to quit or  to proceed,
> 
> or enter new name. (Default extension: sty)
> ...

 

Ich dreh durch!!!  :Very Happy: 

[[[[EDIT]]]]

Hab den Fehler durch neu compilen mit Linguas DE behoben!! DOch nun !!!

 *Quote:*   

>  Package inputenc Error: Keyboard character used is undefined
> 
> (inputenc)                in inputencoding `utf8'.
> 
> See the inputenc package documentation for explanation.
> ...

 

Mfg -- fuwangschuLast edited by 148228 on Tue Mar 04, 2008 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Eisbrecher

Ersetze folgende zwei Dinge

\usepackage{german} => \usepackage{ngerman} oder \usepackage[ngerman]{babel}

\usepackage[dvips]{graphicx} => \usepackage{graphicx}

EDIT

Für das ngerman-Paket musst du vermutlich texlive-langgerman installieren.

----------

## 148228

Also ich bekomme PDF'S erstellt! Aber sobald er Bilder mitreinnehmen soll schmiert er ab. Ich poste mal meine Präambel und den Kompletten Fehlerlog !!! (Also nicht alles  :Smile: )

Präambel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> \documentclass[10pt,a4paper]{scrartcl}
> 
> \usepackage{german}
> ...

 

Log :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is pdfTeXk, Version 3.141592-1.40.3 (Web2C 7.5.6)
> 
>  %&-line parsing enabled.
> ...

 

----------

## Eisbrecher

Schmiert er nur bei den Bildern ab?

```
! Package inputenc Error: Keyboard character used is undefined

(inputenc)                in inputencoding `utf8'.
```

Das sieht mir eher danach aus, als hättest du nach wie vor ein Problem mit der Zeichencodierung (Umlaute und Sonderzeichen). Da kann ich dir aber nicht genau weiterhelfen. Da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus.

```
\usepackage{graphicx}

\usepackage{eso-pic,graphicx}
```

Das graphicx-Paket ist doppelt geladen. Schmeiße es einmal raus.

```
\usepackage[pdftex]{color}
```

Die Option pdftex kannst du vermutlich wieder weglassen. Dann bist du flexibler.

```
\usepackage[pdftex,colorlinks,bookmarks=false,pdffitwindow=false,linkcolor=black,urlcolor=black,backref,pagebackref]{hyperref}
```

Auch hier kannst du die Option pdftex vermutlich wieder weglassen. Auf alle Fälle solltest du aber diese Zeile direkt vor \begin{document} setzen. Sonst kann es zu Problemen kommen.

Das hat aber alles nichts mit dem eigentlichen Problem zu tun. Ich kann deinen Code nämlich problemlos kompilieren, wenn ich den Teil mit der Hintergrundgrafik und dem Wasserzeichen auskommentiere.

----------

## 148228

Also sorry hat alles nix geholfen  :Sad:  PDF's mit einem Bild erstellt er, sobald es 2 oder mehr Bilder sind schmiert er immer ab mit dem gleichen Error !

----------

## Eisbrecher

Die *.tex-Dateien werden doch sicher irgendwo zwischengespeichert, nachdem die Werte aus der Datenbank eingegeben sind. Kannst du mal ein solches Beispiel posten, bitte. Ansonsten wird das für uns nicht nachvollziehbar. Hast du es mit verschiedenen Grafiken probiert? Sind in den Dateinamen der Grafiken Umlaute oder Leerzeichen?

----------

## mastacloak

Hallo

 *fuwangschu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Log :
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Da sehe ich bei mir in der 2. und 4. includegraphics-Zeile vor space*{1cm} so ein komisches Zeichen, dass immer dann im Firefox angezeigt wird, wenn das Zeichen im Zeichensatz nicht existiert. Damit hat dann wohl auch LaTeX ein Problem. Und da es nur in den geraden Zeilen auftritt, kannst Du auch eine PDF mit einem Bild erzeugen.

Ich vermute, dass an die Stelle des Zeichens ein \v hin sollte, also \vspace*{1cm}. Scheinbar ist dort was bei der Umstellung schiefgegangen. Eventuell kannst Du das in der Vorlage ändern.

Gruß

----------

## 148228

Hi, danke für den Tipp!

Aber ich habe den Fehler gefunden, ich poste mal kurz ein Auszug aus dem Quellcode

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> if ($set['pb'])
> 
>                                         $images .= "\\pagebreak[4]\n";
> ...

 

\hspace funktioniert aber bei \vspace also den Höhenunterschied nimmt er nicht an und \v ist rot markiert als würde er als php text interpretiert werden.

Wie löse ich das???  :Sad: 

Gruß ...

----------

## firefly

 *fuwangschu wrote:*   

> Hi, danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Aber ich habe den Fehler gefunden, ich poste mal kurz ein Auszug aus dem Quellcode
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

so wie bei \pagebreak  :Wink: 

denn \v scheint ein escapezeichen in PHP zu sein

am besten du machst das auch noch für \hspace.

----------

## schachti

Benutze an der Stelle einfach single quoted strings anstatt von double quoted strings, dann mußt Du Dir um's escapen keine Sorgen machen. Also

```
$images .= '\vspace*{1cm}\n';
```

anstatt

```
$images .= "\vspace*{1cm}\n";
```

----------

## 148228

Es funktioniert !!!

mit "\\vpspace" anstatt "\vspace"  :Smile:   :Smile: .

Vielen Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !!!!

Mfg -- fuwangschu

----------

